# Maternity pads vs Normal pads?!! HELP!



## Rato

Hello ladies,

For those of you who have experienced birth (or know people who have) - did you bring maternity pads or normal period pads to the hospital? I've heard mixed reviews of both and I'm undecided...! 
:shrug:
I know the normal pads can mask signs of infection but I'm wondering if they'd be comfortable enough on stitches...?! I've heard people say they're very comfortable and I've heard that they're huge and very uncomfortable...?! 

What brands would you recomend? 

Thank u xx


----------



## chicky160

Ooh good question il be stalking to see what everyone says x


----------



## aimee-lou

Maternity pads definitely for immediately after. They're the only ones that can cope and they are all padding so have the double whammy of helping with detecting infection or excessive blood loss, and help to 'cushion' the area. The ones the hospital give you are massive - the ones you buy in the shops are a little smaller (usually like night time maxi-pads) but both are fine :thumbup: 

After about a week or so, and things are starting to heal I have usually switched to sanitary pads as they're cheaper, and also your flow slows down a lot so you don't need as much absorbency.


----------



## lozzy21

I used boots and tescos own maternity pads, sanitary pads can mask infection since they have odur control and are less absorbent than maternity pads. 

Maternity pads are thicker but that's a good thing! Your bits don't half take a bettering. I also found them cheeper than sanitary pads, you can get a packet for around £1.50


----------



## clever_blond

I used Tesco own brand maternity pads. They were great. I used two at once for extra padding as my tear and stitches were a nightmare. I you have lots of external stitches i would wait to switch to normal pads until after they have dissolved as i found they stick otherwise and that's really not comfortable. xx


----------



## HopefulPony

Definitely maternity pads, they are cushioned and really comfy. Period pads would have been scratchy. Tesco ones are the best for me.


----------



## berniegroves

I used boots maternity pads. You really need them because the blood flow is so heavy! 
I also bought some cheap underwear from asda (big pants!) to use during that time incase of any leakages (!)


----------



## staralfur

We don't have specific maternity pads here so I used the heaviest overnight pads I could find and they were fine. :)


----------



## lilone2013

I used Kotex pads they are really padded and they were really comfty on my stitches and I didn't leak x


----------



## Kitten_x

maternity! i know they are thick and nappy-like but man they are comfy espesh on stitches. they are not glam at all but you don't care after labour anyway!


----------



## Eleanor ace

Maternity aaaaaall the way! They are so comfy, I used a couple of normal sanitary towels (overnight ones) about a week in when I ran out of maternity pads and my vagina didn;t thank me for it :haha:


----------



## BettyBoop152

I used the hospital provided pads for the first 24 hours then I used Boots own maternity pads.. it's quite expensive unless you buy in bulk but as others have said the normal ones can mask odors xx


----------



## Vesta

I was determined to not be ripped off so I bought regular. BIG mistake. I had to send my mum out to buy me maternity pads. The regular ones just don't cut it. The bleeding is just so heavy. (TMI, but on one of my pads there were 2 clots the size of golf balls!) It's much worse then a heavy period.


----------



## baileybubs

Agree with all the other posters, definately maternity pads, and so far since 5th April I have used 5 packs of 10 at least. I bought Asdas own ones that are only 98p a pack.


----------



## chicky160

baileybubs said:


> Agree with all the other posters, definately maternity pads, and so far since 5th April I have used 5 packs of 10 at least. I bought Asdas own ones that are only 98p a pack.

Ooh they are the ones I have too! Are you finding them any good? I've only bought two so far but planning on getting more x


----------



## Mrs Bee

I had a c section so blood loss has been quite minimal for me...definitely get the maternity pads for straight after, they are very cushioned and absorbent... Mow there isn't much blood I've got cheap 'super' pads for night time and still use the Kotex maternity for when I leave the house.... Don't want any leaks on the go hehe


----------



## baileybubs

chicky160 said:


> baileybubs said:
> 
> 
> Agree with all the other posters, definately maternity pads, and so far since 5th April I have used 5 packs of 10 at least. I bought Asdas own ones that are only 98p a pack.
> 
> Ooh they are the ones I have too! Are you finding them any good? I've only bought two so far but planning on getting more xClick to expand...

I find them great, to me they aren't overly bulky and they do a great job. Still using them at the moment. And for the price I can't complain at all!


----------



## Plex

def maternity pads, they can be a bit bulky but you'll feel alot more 'safe' with them on as u bleed alot after the birth. I had stitches too and i was generally uncomfortable - i dont think the pads made it any worse. Oh and I used Sainsburys own brand xx


----------



## dze

i baught booots own brand maternity pads - youll need them because the flow is so heavy, i also asked the hospital for some too, as theirs worked better for me. period pads wouldnt hold the flow :)


----------



## wanting2010

I used the maternity pads while I was in the hospital and then when I went home I used normal pads...no problem with being uncomfortable on stitches or anything. Past the first couple of days my bleeding wasn't too heavy so period pads were fine as far as absorbency.


----------

